# HUGE Hog Track



## 95g atl (Jul 2, 2012)

Took this picture about 3 months ago at our 1200 acre lease.  Unfortunately a little rain washed part of the print away.  That's my size 10.5 shown in the picture.

I was absolutely horrified when I saw this print.  I know this beast exists somewhere on the property, we have had other members take similar pictures of the prints.  I feel a little undergunned with a mere 9mm on my side.  Since then I stepped up to a 10mm, but still feel I should have the 44 on my side.



I have no idea on the size of this creature.  About 5 years ago, one of our senior members of the club spotted a beast several hundred yards away and thought it was a cow.


----------



## porkless1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I know how you feel my son found a track a couple of weeks ago that was huge also.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^  Makes me a little apprehensive about being in the woods alone.  Have no idea of what the weight of a creature of this caliber would be, certainly more than 300 lbs I would guess.

This photo was taken about 25 yards away from my hog trap.  I doubt the trap would hold something this size.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 2, 2012)

That's a wild cow track. A hog that size would be a 400 to 500 range


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 2, 2012)

Tadpole23 said:


> That's a wild cow track. A hog that size would be a 400 to 500 range



wow, that's a HUGE HOG.  
I don't know if I would actually shoot  or find a tree to find in.


----------



## porkless1 (Jul 2, 2012)

It takes a big one to go 400 and over!


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 3, 2012)

The biggest we have ever caught was 625 lbs its foot wasn't big at all.


----------



## benosmose (Jul 3, 2012)

I had one in a pen that was 800 pounds a yorkshire and his foot was not close to that.Im going with a cow.Theres one on my lease just shows up on trail cam eatin food plots and i have no idea where he came from nor can i see him.Lucky for him he dont pattern very well


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 4, 2012)

a cow?

I could not fathom a cow on this property.  There are absolutely no farms around this property, the only home within several square miles is a 5 acre homestead, and the owner (who i met) does not have any farm animals - only a dog.  

I guess anything is possible, if it is a cow, our hunting club will have tons of steak dinners. LOL.

We do have no less than TWO bears on the property, as per trail cams and actual bear encounters with the members.

---- this particular property is on the west part of warren county, BTW.


----------



## benosmose (Jul 4, 2012)

You would think a cow would not be able to hide but they do somehow. If that is a hog it will blow hogzilla away.Good luck with it those wild cows must have a big range cause they are on our place for a couple days then move on sometimes a month between visits.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 4, 2012)

I think its a cow myself. Once they really get wild. They are hard to see. Should eat corn though. Same as a big ol hog would. Yall got any trail cams out?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2012)

thinking cow or a horse.


----------



## PURVIS (Jul 5, 2012)

i see no dew claws on this track but u can relax that is close as u will ever get if its a hog unless u got NV and really know the wind hes a ghost to most,or best of all a buddy with some good dogs,just had to add that good luck with it he's one for the wall.


----------



## sgtstinky (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not thinking thats a hog


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2012)

Dear Lord......please make it stop!


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 8, 2012)

That's a cow track.


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Jul 12, 2012)

I had a friend who had a cow out for 3 years that stayed in the river nobody ever seen it just a track every once in awhile and one night we were coyote hunting and drove up on her feeding we jumped out and shot her so I know first hand they can hide


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^^ Again, if indeed we ever find this cow, I will have lots of steak for the rest of the year. 

Thanks for the replies.  Good to know it ain't a hog. I can walk through the woods and not feel as nervous.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 13, 2012)

Its not a horse! Time for a trail cam!


----------



## rejfoxtrot (Jul 13, 2012)

Going with a cape eland. That's my guess!


----------



## jdb331 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigfoot!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 18, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> That's a cow track.



Can you harvest one on a WMA?  Dont think I have read anything about them in the regs............


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 18, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Can you harvest one on a WMA?  Dont think I have read anything about them in the regs............



LOL....this is on private land, so it the cow is trespassing, it is legal to shoot. haha


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Aug 2, 2012)

jdb331 said:


> Bigfoot!



I knew it!


----------

